# Rhinestone Instructions



## AMLOWE (Mar 7, 2013)

Hello can someone please advise me on if there are any classes I can take to learn to do custome Rhinestone Templates from start to finish? I am willing to pay. I need step by step instructions as well as the supplies I will need. 

HELP


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

where are you located. I have learned alot from the Youtube videos online


----------



## AMLOWE (Mar 7, 2013)

I am about 100 South of Atlanta, GA. Right now I purchased transfer off line but by demand people are requesting more personalized stuff. i have a heat press and a us cutter that came with software but I dint have stones and/or sticky flock or transfer paper.


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

The Rhinestone world is in Bradenton FL I am in CA they have some great videos and they sell the sticky flock and stones


----------



## AMLOWE (Mar 7, 2013)

Ok, thank you!


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

The software that came with your cutter more than likely will not be enough to create a rhinestone design. You will have to purchase an additional software program like, WinPCsign pro 2012, Stone Cut Pro, Oobling, ACS, Hot Fix Era or Corel Draw with a rhinestone macro if you would like to create your own rhinestone designs. Each program has their own learning curve. The price range for these programs will vary with the rhinestone macro being about $50 to $1500.00 for Stone Cut Pro. 

I believe Oobling and WinPC have a demo that can be downloaded so that you can try out the software. Synergy 17 - Home - Your source for all your garment decorating equipment and supplies. sells the Oobling software and Stephanie (Devine Bling) is a forum member here. The WinPCsign pro 2012 demo I think is only available on the manufacturers website.

As someone already mentioned You Tube has a lot of videos for various software programs and you will also find a lot of info about each by searching through some threads here on the forum.

The only rhinestone program that I know of that holds classes is for the Stone Cut Pro software.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

I think they are at the ISS show in Orlando. It is a little bit of a drive but you might check with The Rhinestone World and see if they will have time to sit with you and give you some tips plus you could find other info at the show.


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Perhaps there are some folks in your area that will see this and contact you..

There are many systems to choose from, you should look at going to the ISS show in Orlando. there are classes and vendors there that you can compare and speak to and learn what you might like, there are also. If you have a resale license and want to go just call them. you could get a free pass.

Apparel Decorating Trade Show Calendar | Imprinted Sportswear Show


----------



## RCouture (Jul 21, 2011)

There are several good videos on Youtube you can check out. That is sort of how I taught myself. Lots of trial and error!


----------



## sparklecdesigns (Apr 14, 2013)

I have the silhouette studio design edition and cannot even get the word Bridesmaid to come out in rhinestones using the cursive font am I doing something wrong? I don't have a lot of money should I purchase a different software to do rhinestones?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Jamie usually if a word does not turn out well the word is to small or the spacing is wrong,, 


try to enlarge your word and change your spacing to 0.03
for a 10ss stone,

if you need any more help just let us know, 

The progam you are using can create rhinestone patterns,


----------



## blingfairydesign (Jun 25, 2013)

sparklecdesigns said:


> I have the silhouette studio design edition and cannot even get the word Bridesmaid to come out in rhinestones using the cursive font am I doing something wrong? I don't have a lot of money should I purchase a different software to do rhinestones?


I have Silhouette also, I have had to import a picture into design studio and individually set each stone. VERY time consuming, but I ended up with what I needed. I did read something if the picture is in a vector format I allows silhouette to use the rhinestone fill options better. If anyone uses this in Northern California, I would LOVE LOVE some help and will pay for lessons!!!!!


----------

